# Mutagen Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Available Now



## music6000 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## gila_crisis (Jan 30, 2022)

Amazing looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## music6000 (Jan 30, 2022)

gila_crisis said:


> Amazing looking forward to this one!!!


I think it looks bloody ugly but all the Mutants are in there I believe!


----------



## gila_crisis (Jan 30, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I think it looks bloody ugly but all the Mutants are in there I believe!


I'm super curios to the the build docs and especially the schematic, as I always wondered how different this may be from the orginal Os Mutantes fuzz (though I have few ideas).


----------



## music6000 (Jan 30, 2022)

gila_crisis said:


> I'm super curios to the the build docs and especially the schematic, as I always wondered how different this may be from the orginal Os Mutantes fuzz (though I have few ideas).


This is based on the  Basic Audio Fuzz Mutant pedal.


----------

